# WIP Enterprise Bridge Sound& light



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Get your drill and files out...

I'm doing a build of the AMT enterprise bridge using Starling Tech's
Bridge sound and light kit and Outerspace Outfitters bridge set.

First thing..I need to open up some panels:









I'm using Thunderdrill 2 for the beginning of this task:









The light kit gives two sound tracks and lots of blinking leds to hook up the included FO strands ,allowing a ton of different lighting options..









Steve


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

This will be a great thread!! :roll::woohoo:


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Nice. Will gladly follow this build.:thumbsup:


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

One of my favorite kits. Will definitely follow this build!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Keeping an eye on this thread Steve!:thumbsup:
Make me proud.
-Jim


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

This will be good....


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

When the heck did Stan come out with this? Man, he's crankin'em out! I'll have to leave here and check this out.

Edit: Ah, I see he doesn't offer it yet. So, yet another advance copy you get to do a WIP for the PDF instructions! I waited for you to finish the B-9 to get an updated instruction PDF. Stan sure is costing me a lot of moola....

This'll be fun to watch!

hal9001-


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks everybody..this one is an old friend..it will be cool!

Hal, I talked Stan into this one for a client
It's a re-tasking of the robot boards.
it has more sound time and more switches to run the different sound tracks on command. Stan was waiting to see if there was any intrest before putting it on the site..drop him a line and you can have one...lol

I have been filing all day on these panels...

















The holes are so that I can light all the panels and buttons...
Once I drill a few holes all the rest of the removal is by hand. Once the "easy" stuff is done, then I need to start carving up the consoles using the templates in the Outerspace Outfitters kit

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The walls are done..
Now for the consoles:










Steve


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I did this a while back. It is a tremendous amount of work to carve out all those holes, folks. 

Looking good, Steve!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Ahhhh, man! Now I wanna do one!:freak:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks guys! Fozzie,..how did you tackle the cuts in the consoles?
I'm planning on carefully scribing around the templates and then drilling lots of little teeny tiny holes..then cutting out with files.

I think I spent as much time cleaning my files as filing.

Steve


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

steve123 said:


> Thanks guys! Fozzie,..how did you tackle the cuts in the consoles?
> I'm planning on carefully scribing around the templates and then drilling lots of little teeny tiny holes..then cutting out with files.


That's what I did pretty much. It isn't for the faint of heart. The plastic on mine was pretty hard stuff.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's what I'm doing..

















The plastic it 'kinda thick..but soft.

Ahh, never worry,... the faint of heart guys around here are all in the debating society..not the building society.

Steve


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

One of my favourite subjects.I will be following very closely for my own build.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Steve,
if you look at this thread, post #19, you can see how I did it. Pretty much how you are doing it.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

About the only way I figure..Thank you for the link!

I have 5 blinking LEDs that I will add FO to light the buttons and such, then strip lights to light the screens.

Steve


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

So, Steve, when can I send you my kit to cut all those holes out for me?  It'll have to be next week, looks like were're gonna get a hurricane right down our throat! 

August in the deep South without A/C _ain't_ gonna be pretty....


hal9001-


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Current track takes it right over my house.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

You guys be careful!










Steve


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Those console cuts look nice! Very clean.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Fozzie said:


> Current track takes it right over my house.


If it does Fozzie, my blessings go with you! I'm in Mobile and it's currently looking a little better for us now! But, as you know, them hurricanes can dance around a bit before landfall....

You in or near New Orleans?

hal9001-


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Steve, 
I'd recognize that ring anywhere! :hat:

One of these days I will finish my build of that model...

hal9001,
I'm about 25 miles outside the city. Looks like this will be a weak storm. Main issues will be losing power (so I can't keep up with Hobbytalk!) and LOTS of rain.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Steve, is that cardboard on the bottoms? This is getting very interesting. I contacted Stan and at this point it's a wait and see thing. Sure hope he does!

Fozzie, I am very happy you guys aren't getting it worse! Maybe you won't have too much damage in your city. Yes, loosing power is the one of the worst parts of dealing with a storm. Just behind property damage!

Good luck to you my friend.

hal9001-


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hal, Card board where?..I was trying to see what you are seeing??

I'm glad you both are ok, I don't know how you put up with this crap every season...

I'm sure he'll make you one..he's worn out this week, he just finished a 3 board, 47 light spinner kit for me...lol

Steve


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

steve123 said:


> Hal, Card board where?..I was trying to see what you are seeing??


Steve, it's the last picture posted of the bottoms. The beige part. Or do those parts have bottoms in the kit? My kit is too buried to pull out to look at. Anyway, I though it was cardborard.  My mistake....

Hey, I just thought of something. Where are gonna get to hear it? 

hal9001-


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hal the biege part is the deck..I need to dull coat it.
Did Stan get ahold of you?

I'll take a vid tonight so you can hear the sounds..it's pretty cool!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Going to be watching this one for sure. Thanks for the build-a-long!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

steve123 said:


> Hal the biege part is the deck..I need to dull coat it.
> Did Stan get ahold of you?
> 
> I'll take a vid tonight so you can hear the sounds..it's pretty cool!


Oh gees, I thought it was upside down!  Don't even ask why I thought that.   

Yes, I've talked with Stan and he said it would be better to wait and see what he does. I had asked him if he would make me just the sound board only. But he just wants to see what kind of interest is shown here. If he feels it's worth it then I'm sure he'll do something. Fingers crossed....

I look forward to hearing it, thanks for makeing a vid!

hal9001-


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

He is tweaking the one I have here..don't worry you will get one and it will be more zooty than this one even..lol

I've been studying the effect of brake fluid on skin all day...

I'll have the vid up in a bit


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> He is tweaking the one I have here..don't worry you will get one and it will be more zooty than this one even..lol


 Stan is magic for us amazing modelers-yet challenged sound & lighters.


> I've been studying the effect of brake fluid on skin all day...


Steve, take vitamin C!!!!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

steve123 said:


> I've been studying the effect of brake fluid on skin all day...


One word...............................GLOVES! 

hal9001-


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is a vid of the one he will market if there is interst:
Click on the pic..







[/URL][/IMG] 

Steve


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Am I the only one having trouble viewing this?
-Jim


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

No problem here.

HAL9001-


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Neither here.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Photobucket was having troubles around 5 my time today,..maybe that was the problem.

Did you see the red led light up when red alert started?..that is so cool!

Steve


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

steve123 said:


> Did you see the red led light up when red alert started?..that is so cool!
> 
> Steve


OOOh yeah, saw that! Stan does think of _everything_.

HAL9001-


----------

